

How To Share an iPhone Screen Live Across the Internet - indiekid
http://mgalligan.com/post/29978268510/screen-share-iphone-live-on-internet

======
ZitchDog
Reflection only works with the iPhone 4S, before you get too excited here.

~~~
indiekid
Thanks for pointing that out. I'll update the post.

~~~
stblack
If you can, update the HN title as well. If you do that, also mention iPad 2+
in the title.

------
tankbot
I have been using Reflection with Screen Sharing often to demo iPad software
remotely to my user base. It's pretty good software and relatively cheap. It's
not perfect though, sometimes things get weird, especially when the iDevice
you're using switches screen orientation. I've found it's best to lock the
screen to prevent this.

The shared screen is of a slightly lower quality and there is some delay, but
for most things it completely workable.

------
megablast
Wrote something for this, works with all versions of the iPad and iPhone. The
other user just needs an internet browser.

<http://remotewhiteboard.com/>

Of course, this app can only show you something that is going on in the app,
buy you can use it for presentations, or helping someone over the phone.

------
kschults
What's the reason this isn't compatible with the iPhone 4/other devices?

Also, trying to open the preferences (10.6.8) takes 20-30 seconds of beach
ball frozen before the window comes up (and 5-10 to close as well, without
changing anything)

~~~
Timothee
Because only the iPhone 4S and iPad 2+ support AirPlay Mirroring.

There are ways to do it with apps for jailbroken iOS devices, though you're
likely to get a lesser quality. You might want to have a look at this one for
example, made by a former colleague: <http://www.plutinosoft.com/idemo>

------
chayesfss
Best thing to share these is to root and install veency

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
That was my first inclination as well, but I'm not sure that it's any better
for getting the job done than the solution described here. This way seems a
bit easier, if you don't care about sending input back to the phone. Also,
Veency/VNC can have some visible tearing/lag that I doubt the Airplay
mirroring experience has.

------
pud
This would also be a good method for recording a video screen capture of your
iPhone. Just have iShowU or similar record the computer screen.

~~~
markiel
Jailbreak and install display recorder. Profit.

------
hgezim
I downloaded and launched Reflection, but my iPhone won't show the Airplay
button when I swipe left twice in the task bar. Ideas?

------
darkstalker
Is there an AirPlay compatible app for linux?

~~~
ja27
Yes. There's shairport and many XBMC builds include servers to receive AirPlay
audio and even video, but not AirPlay mirroring. (There are really three
levels of AirPlay - audio, streaming video, and mirroring - essentially the
whole device's display.)

There are even Android servers like AirBubble and Android HIFI that can
receive audio but not video and clients like HoneyPlayer (audio) and
iMediashare (audio and video).

